# Nach RAM - Aufrüstung



## lordofscotland (23. April 2008)

Hallo Community,

habe heute meinem PC einen weiteren 1GB Riegel DDR-RAM 400Mhz spendiert.
Nach dem Einbau dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag, laut Gerätemanager hat der VIA CPU to AGP 2.0 / AGP 3.0 Controller nicht genügend Systemreserven.

Folgende Meldung wird ausgegeben:

Für dieses Gerät sind nicht genügend Ressourcen verfügbar. (Code 12)

Dadurch wird meine Graka nicht erkannt und ich kann diese auch nicht mit einem Treiber ansprechen.

Im System sind 2x 512MB und 2x 1024MB DDR-400 RAM verbaut.
Der RAM wird auch richtig erkannt und das System habe ich auch frisch aufgesetzt, Treiber sind auch drauf und hab bereits die TV-Karte welche ich als Störer vermutet habe ausgebaut.

Doch all das hat nichts genutzt.

Was kann ich noch machen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. April 2008)

Hallo 

Es handelt sich wohl um einen Adressierungsfehler. Schau mal ob dieser Artikel dir vllt hilft: Knowledge Base

Achja: Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du genau?


----------



## lordofscotland (23. April 2008)

System: WinXP Prof SP2 32Bit (max 3GB RAM)


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2008)

Der Ram von der gleichen Marke? Wenn nein nicht so gut. Einige Mobos der Nforce 2 und 3 Serie hatten auch Probs mit 4 GB Ram. Da ging nix mehr auser nur 3GB nutzten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## lordofscotland (24. April 2008)

Die Bausteine sind leider nicht von der selben Firma, mein Board ist ein Asrock V788+ mit VIA Chipsatz.
Laut Gerätemanager kommen sich die Graka (Radeon 9600SE) und der Controller in die Quere.


----------



## RaketenPeter (24. April 2008)

hast du den RAM mal wieder entfernt den Du zusätzlich eingebaut hast? funktioniert dann alles wieder? 
Ich würde das mal testen um herrauszufinden ob es daran liegt oder evtl "zufällig" dazwischen ein Problem aufgetreten ist das nichts mit dem RAM zu tun hat.


----------



## lordofscotland (24. April 2008)

Habe den Riegel rausgenommen und siehe da Windows erkennt die Graka wieder.
Soll das jetzt bedeuten das ich den Riegel nicht nutzen kann oder gibt es da eine andere Lösung?

Nach einem Neustart und dem vorherigen Wechesl eines 512MB Modul gegen das 1GB Modul läuft die Kiste wieder wie als ob nix gewesen wäre.
Könnte also bedeuten das ich mir noch einen 3. Riegel zu 1GB zu legen muss damit sich das lohnt.


----------



## RaketenPeter (24. April 2008)

Na so weisst du schon mal mit Sicherheit das dein Problem mit dem RAM zu tun hat  !!
Ich würde aus meiner Erfahrung auch sagen leg dir evtl lieber nen 3. 1 GB Riegel zu hatte da auch mal Probleme mit da verschiedene Boards (wie oben schon mal erwähnt) Probleme mit Diversen RAMs haben sei es weil alle 4 Bänke belegt sind oder Inkompatibel untereinader. Achte aber darauf das du den Riegel bei inkompatibilität zurück geben kannst  ! 
Hatte mal ein Board an dem hatte ich 3 oder 4 verschiedene Hersteller getestet bis eine funktionierte !


----------

